# PS1 Memory Card!



## 425728

I have a PS2 slimline and I'm using a ps1 memory card. When I try to save on the ps1 memory card it says that it needs to be formatted. Could somebody tell me what this means and how to format the memory card! Thanks.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

formating will erase everything on the card

to do this you have to start it up without a disc in the system and you should eb able to get to a screen displying memorey cards click on the ps1 mem card and its should have an option to format (triangle maybe?)


----------



## 425728

I have started it up with no disc in the console. But there is no option to format the memory card. What do I do?


----------



## 425728

Anybody know how to format a PS1 Memory card?


----------



## deleted122510

Hi - 

Does this help? http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/24587


----------



## McNinja

It seems like you can.

Read this answer from the link Undocked provided



> The answer is... YES... yes you can
> 
> I bought Chrono Cross and have a slim PS2. I was screwed because I forgot I didnt have a ps1 memory card.
> 
> I went out and got a ps1 card... for like 5 bucks. Popped it in... and FORMATTED IT. There was no option.. just a normal format.
> 
> This scared me because I thought I had just formatted my card to be used with PS2 games... I had to reach Termina... and then the moment of truth....
> 
> Would it save to my PS1 card the I formatted on a PS2.
> 
> Click... Save.
> 
> PROFILE SAVED 1 BLOCK!
> 
> So yes.
> You can infact format a PS1 card on a PS2 consel


----------

